# Posting stuff to australia the cheapest way??



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello, id like to know if anyone here has experience in sending stuff to Australia from Phils in a cheap way. small packages... 2 weeks +. 

I cant actually get to a post office yet... but id like to hear from anybody with regular posting experience.

Thanks:juggle:


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Don't know about packages, but my experience with letters is the Philippine Post is very reasonable (40 Peso's) to mail a letter to the US. The other side is DHL, where I have paid 1500 Peso's for a letter to get to the US. Hope this helps.

Fred


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Don't know about packages, but my experience with letters is the Philippine Post is very reasonable (40 Peso's) to mail a letter to the US. The other side is DHL, where I have paid 1500 Peso's for a letter to get to the US. Hope this helps.
> 
> Fred


does DHL write your letter too? included in your 1500Php price?
thanks for the response.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

888dino said:


> does DHL write your letter too? included in your 1500Php price?
> thanks for the response.


LOL ! ! They should write the letters for what they charge. I do use them for things that Absolutely guaranteed have to be delivered to their destination(taxes, Social Security, pension info, things of that sort).

Fred


----------



## lkarlovsky (Jan 4, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> LOL ! ! They should write the letters for what they charge. I do use them for things that Absolutely guaranteed have to be delivered to their destination(taxes, Social Security, pension info, things of that sort).
> 
> Fred


call me crazy if you will but I have sent IRS mail a couple times by Phil Post. registered with tracking number. They even have an app to track. Not updated daily but they do try. Had no problems.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

lkarlovsky said:


> call me crazy if you will but I have sent IRS mail a couple times by Phil Post. registered with tracking number. They even have an app to track. Not updated daily but they do try. Had no problems.


Thanks. I will keep that in mind, has to be less than DHL.

Fred


----------

